# 2018 Kona Rove ST - Überfragt mit Größenberechnung beim Gravelbike



## Apfelhannes (25. Februar 2018)

Servus,

ich möchte mir demnächst das Kona Rove ST als Alltags-/Touren-/Reiserad gönnen.
Leider kann ich es nicht Probe fahren, weil der einzige Kona-Händler in der Nähe nur nach Vereinbarung geöffnet hat und sich nicht bei mir meldet.

Grundsätzlich schwanke ich bei einer Größe von 182cm und 84cm Schrittlänge zwischen dem 54er und 56er Rahmen. Weiter komme ich aber trotz aller Recherchen nicht und ich habe prinzipiell auch keine Ahnung, ob ich beim Gravelbike den Rahmen eher kleiner oder größer als beim Rennrad wählen sollte? Oder kann ich gar die gleiche Rahmengröße nehmen?

Zum 2018er Modell gibts im Internet leider noch gar keine Beiträge bzgl. der Größe. Wenn ich mir die bestehenden zu den Vorjahresmodellen so durchlese, werde ich aber irgendwie immer unsicherer.

Kona gibt die Rahmengrößen so an:






Ich hoffe, dass hier jemand etwas mehr Ahnung von Fahrradgeometrie hat und mir weiterhelfen kann.


LG,

Johannes


----------



## Lantz (26. Februar 2018)

Ich habe ein 2016er Rove und habe bei meiner Größe von 1,90m mich für den größeren Rahmen entschieden. Ich sitze mit dem Standardvorbau dadurch etwas gestreckter/sportlicher. Es geht aber auch noch im Crosseinsatz leichte Trails zu fahren. Auf der Langstrecke ist es so ziemlich bequem. Bin dieses Jahr von München nach Venedig gefahren und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apfelhannes (26. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Grundsätzlich habe ich auch zum 56er Rahmen tendiert. Wenn ich mir die Kona-Seite anschaue, dann würde das für meine Größe/Schrittlänge auch passen. Allerdings verunsichern mich die Posts, die ich im Internet zu den Vorjahresmodellen gefunden habe. Da raten viele bei in etwa meinen Daten zum 54er Rahmen. Ich warte einfach mal noch ein paar Tage ab, auch wenn ichs kaum erwarten kann. Vielleicht melden sich hier noch einige Leute oder der Händler meldet sich.


----------



## Apfelhannes (1. März 2018)

Das Thema hat sich von meiner Seite aus erledigt. Nachdem sich der Händler immer noch nicht gemeldet hat, habe ich mich nach anderen Fahrrädern umgeschaut und auch gleich einen Händler gefunden, der richtig auf Zack ist! War am Dienstag beim Probefahren und hab das Radl auch gleich gekauft. Jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## Plextor (7. März 2018)

Moin, das ja echt bitter mit dem Kona Händler bei Dir. Selber kann ich nur ähnliches berichten, der Kona Händler z.B.  In Bremen hat oft gar keine Kona Räder da zum Verkauf !!! War beim Kauf 2015 beim Kauf vom Rove AL sehr angetan, hatte alle Modelle da zum fahren. Die Jahre danach „Ebbe“ im Laden.

Nun fahr ich Rove ST 2014 in 53 (wunderbar) , Rove ST 2016 in 54 (sportlicher eher unbequem), gefahren hatte ich Rove AL 2015 in 56 ( einfach zu getreckt gewesen ).

Maße: 1,81m , 0,83m SL 

Was ist es denn jetzt bei Dir geworden ?? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Apfelhannes (12. März 2018)

Ich warte gerade auf mein Bombtrack Hook 2 in der Größe M.  
Das konnte ich Probe fahren und es hat von Anfang an gepasst.


----------



## Plextor (12. März 2018)

Apfelhannes schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf mein Bombtrack Hook 2 in der Größe M.
> Das konnte ich Probe fahren und es hat von Anfang an gepasst.




Top, vor kurzem hatte ich schriftliche Anfrage bei EBay Kleinanzeigen wegen Rival Schalt.-Bremshebel, der Kollege wollte auch Bombtrack sich kaufen


----------



## Spinnenbein (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Lantz..? welche Größe hast du gefahren ? 
Also bin 198cm denke bin übers Ziehl hinaus, oder hat wer so kleines  mit dem Rove Erfahrung...?

Gruß 

Andre


----------



## Lantz (22. Mai 2018)

Moin Spinnenbein,

ich fahre es in Größe XL.


----------

